# English steak



## camrodri (May 8, 2009)

hi guys i wanna share with you today this delicious recipe. Enjoy it
 
Usually we call for a steak a slice of beef grilled or sautéed in oil or butter in a skillet. The greatest pleasure of a steak is that their juices are sealed in a toasted crust. This is a light recipe and for 5 serves you need: </SPAN>
 
 
1 kg of beef (steaks, 2 cm thick at least) 
3 tablespoons butter 
500g watercress 
500g potatoes 
1 branch of parsley 
¼ of a liter of milk 
Salt and pepper to taste 
 
Peel potatoes, wash and clean the watercress, removing tough stems, clean the parsley. 
 
Bring water to boil in a pot and add 2 teaspoons of salt, then add watercress when start boiling, when the boiling begins again remove watercress and place them in a colander. Place cold water in a pot, add 2 teaspoons salt, incorporate potatoes and leave cook for 15 to 20 minutes. 
 
Put a spoonful of warm butter in a separate pot, once hot add the watercress and set fire to a very gentle simmer and cover and cook for 10 minutes. 
 
During this time cut the branch of parsley finely and mix with a tablespoon of butter. 
 
Put the milk in a small saucepan until it boils, and in another pot put a liter of salt water. Remove the potatoes and mash them, add the boiled milk and a tablespoon of butter. 
 
In the pot with boiling water, put the meat and let cook for 5 minutes. Shred the watercress and mix with the mashed potatoes, serve hot on a tray. 
 
Remove the meat from the water, taking care not to prick because it can lose its blood and place it on another tray. Garnish with butter mixed with parsley and serve with mashed potatoes and watercress.
 
I want to give a special gift for our mothers so i want to give you this gift too, so go to my website and check it out


----------



## Wyogal (May 8, 2009)

I don't understand the "toasted crust" in this method.


----------



## linicx (May 8, 2009)

You can adapt the steak to a restaurant setting by broiling it and then toping it with a tablespoon of salted butter as soon as it comes out of broiler.


----------



## cheribakewells (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like you're boiling and not toasting? will try this as a method but very often steak can be quite tough especially english


----------

